# Sleeping since 1970



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 15, 2014)

Found an old drag racing west coast Corvette.  It has been in storage since 1970 with 42k on the clock.  Should be on the road in spring if additional projects don't get in the way. Some chrome pieces were taken off ( bumpers, grille, emblems, rocker panel moldings ) , apparently they didn't have anything to do with performance. I wish it could relate some of its prime history years challenges. 

View attachment IMG_4098.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice find! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 16, 2014)

Indeed. Very cool.


----------



## Barrie (Dec 17, 2014)

Great find, can't wait to see some restoration pics.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Dec 17, 2014)

The heart of the beast. 

View attachment IMG_4103.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

Sure is pretty!


----------



## havasu (Dec 18, 2014)

Love the Chevy engine block color.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2014)

Everything else about Chevy sucks!
































Just kidding...................


----------



## Riff_Raff (Dec 20, 2014)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> The heart of the beast.


Awesome!!!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 12, 2015)

Found another lonesome soul looking for a new home.  Parked in dads garage since 1978.  Brake drums stuck to the shoes, pushes hard but moves enough to get on a trailer.  Bought from second owner who stated he had overheating problems, stuck too much in repairs, and parked it.  Tried to sell but no offers close to his investment.  Hard to believe someone could ignore a car stored 37 years. I think he inherited dad's property.  Storage never became a problem.  Not being a car guy he had a friend list it on CL and took the first offer three hours after posting. Stated he had a ton of calls the following day, cancelled the ad, phone still kept ringing. 

View attachment IMG_0842.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice! But what is all that white stuff on the ground, you have a pillow fight /slumber party last nite?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 13, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nice! But what is all that white stuff on the ground, you have a pillow fight /slumber party last nite?



We chose the midwest for its four seasons, winter, winter, summer , winter.  It helps keep miles off old cars and perfects ice controlled motoring.  Crossing several states in this venture we drove through four separate snow falls.  I favor cold to 95 degree heat.
Southern buyers appreciate the low mileage vehicles.  Northern buyers like the southern rust free panels.  A huge supply of drive train parts make their way south also.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 16, 2015)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Found another lonesome soul looking for a new home.  Parked in dads garage since 1978.





Front bumpers look really good. So do the side pipes.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 17, 2015)

Side pipes were added just before storage.  A rear set of " cheater slicks " on steel wheels, narrow Craeger SS in front, a white vinal stripe down the center........ and I see an ocean of buyers checking their wallets. There are none at the local dealerships.  If there were one couldn't count that high.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 14, 2016)

oooooooooo


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2016)

Can you find me one?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 14, 2016)

ooooooooooo


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2016)

I want a project.


----------



## havasu (Jun 15, 2016)

Chris said:


> I want a project.



You need another project like you need another hole in the head. Get my gun room finished first!:Sabrefight:


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2016)

I bought two more guns for it today, one a Sako and the other I will let you guess.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 15, 2016)

oooooooooo


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------

